
Algorithmic math art - the_jpg
http://xahlee.info/math/algorithmic_math_art.html
======
emmanueloga_
Cool survey!

Related;

I've seen some talks about knitting, art and matrix algebra recently:

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02h74L1PmaU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02h74L1PmaU)

* [https://www.thestrangeloop.com/2018/its-just-matrix-multipli...](https://www.thestrangeloop.com/2018/its-just-matrix-multiplication-notation-for-weaving.html)

Another one from Strangeloop:

* [https://www.thestrangeloop.com/2018/a-box-of-chaos-the-gener...](https://www.thestrangeloop.com/2018/a-box-of-chaos-the-generative-artists-toolkit.html)

Also, I recently learnt about
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhabrot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhabrot).
Maybe here at HN!?

~~~
the_jpg
Thank you for the links, Pretty cool stuff i’ll Take a closer look in the
weekend.

I found this when I was looking for art representation of mathematical
concepts, like this one that i created (is not a really good one, and the code
have a lot of space for improvement):

[https://jpg.computer/cantor/](https://jpg.computer/cantor/)

The page is in português (my main language), but it try to represent the
cantor set in a two dimensional form.

Do you know were i can find more “math non-generative art”?

I’m specially interested in “math profs art” but I could not find much.

~~~
emmanueloga_
I'm not sure what you mean "Math profs art".

There are countless resources around the area of generative art. This guy has
a few interesting projects although I wouldn't call him an artist :-) [1]. He
created a tool to approximate pictures with vectors that produces cool results
[2].

This other guy puts out lots of cool stuff, including some stuff done with
shaders and webgl [3].

Another very interesting area of generative art is livecoding [4], where
people write in real time music and sometimes visuals using software tools
[4].

Finally, just found out github has a generative-art tag so maybe you can find
some interesting things people have done there [5]. These are the main things
I can think of from the top of my head w/o Googling more :-).

1: [https://www.michaelfogleman.com/](https://www.michaelfogleman.com/)

2: [https://primitive.lol/](https://primitive.lol/)

3: [http://quasimondo.com/](http://quasimondo.com/)

4: [https://toplap.org/](https://toplap.org/)

5: [https://github.com/topics/generative-
art](https://github.com/topics/generative-art)

